# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  تقویم شمسی ، میلادی ، قمری

## ashkan209

دوستان سلام
نرم افزار PPC_PersianCalendar که دارای امکانات تقویمی خوب و مبدل تاریخ و اوقات شرعی هست را برای پاکت پی سی و سیستم عامل ویندوز موبایل نوشته ام
پیشنهاد میکنم دانلود و نصب نمایید و اینجانب را از نظرات خود مطلع نمایید
با احترام
لینک دانلود :http://www.4shared.com/file/10301813...nCalendar.html

----------


## hamidinejad

دوست عزيز من پاكت پي سي ندارم اما روي سيمولاتور امتحان كردم جواب نداد و بالا نيومد لطف كنيد سيمولاتوري كه كار كرديد را اعلام فرماييد!

----------

